# can't access website?



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

I finally received the email yesterday to log in to the Flex app and finish my sign up information. The problem is that the app still will not let me have access to finish my sign up? I called tech support and emailed them. The lady at tech support advised me to keep trying? I don't want to miss my window, does anyone have any advice on this issue? Thanks


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

are you on iPhone or Android? I would try uninstalling/reinstalling.

be aware, you won't have access to do much in the app until your background check has cleared.


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

I spoke with another person at tech support, this guy was very stressed! He told me it had been doing all kinds of crazy things this week. Including locking drivers out when they were on deliveries? He told me that they have no control over the website, and to just keep trying to log on! Is anyone else having this issue, or am I flying solo? Lol


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

TexasFlex's said:


> I spoke with another person at tech support, this guy was very stressed! He told me it had been doing all kinds of crazy things this week. Including locking drivers out when they were on deliveries? He told me that they have no control over the website, and to just keep trying to log on! Is anyone else having this issue, or am I flying solo? Lol


Welcome to flex technical support, you've now been initiated into the first of many frustrating situations in the future.


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Thx, I am still willing to trade places with any of you that are at least able to access the website!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Twice yesterday I had to go back to the door and ask customers to allow me to rescan their package. Thankfully both were very nice about it. Issues with the app are just something we have to deal with.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Twice yesterday I had to go back to the door and ask customers to allow me to rescan their package. Thankfully both were very nice about it. Issues with the app are just something we have to deal with.


If you call support, they can mark orders as delivered for you.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

SomeChick82 said:


> If you call support, they can mark orders as delivered for you.


Yeah but you have to go through find the TBA and all that. Sometimes it's easier when you just are walking to your car to just go back to the door. I have done it both ways. If I'm still in front of the house I just go back to the door.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

or when on the scan package screen you can click on the ? and use 'enter package id'.... it asks for the first four.... every package starts TBA and we're in the 2's now, so all you have to do is enter TBA2 and it'll count it scanned


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Wow, I am still not able to access the website? ? I have tried everything I know, calls, emails, deleting the app and reinstalling it! This really SUCKS!


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

TexasFlex's said:


> Wow, I am still not able to access the website? ? I have tried everything I know, calls, emails, deleting the app and reinstalling it! This really SUCKS!


There isn't really any website to use, so i'm not sure of your issue. Can you access the videos? You have to play all of them before you can move foward. I had to replay a couple because they glitched. Otherwise you may be stuck in a background check limbo, i've heard that can take up to a couple months.

Personally I signed up in early December in the super busy season and I was approved and delivering in 24 hours...I guess it comes down to how much Amazon needs you.


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry, I am referring to the app. I received the email telling me to sign in and finish my information for the background check. I have not been able to get into the app at all? It keeps giving me the we will email you when something is available in your area statement, but I already got that email? I am still trying though!


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

TexasFlex's said:


> Sorry, I am referring to the app. I received the email telling me to sign in and finish my information for the background check. I have not been able to get into the app at all? It keeps giving me the we will email you when something is available in your area statement, but I already got that email? I am still trying though!


I'm guessing when amazon needs you they make sure you're all clear, many places have too many drivers and when that's the case they really don't care to go out of the way to get more drivers going...good luck.


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Finally got access to the app! Watched the videos, filled out my background check, and tax info! Quick question, I am signed up, but sometimes my wife rides with me. Do they allow me to have a rider, if she doesn't do anything other than ride?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

TexasFlex's said:


> Finally got access to the app! Watched the videos, filled out my background check, and tax info! Quick question, I am signed up, but sometimes my wife rides with me. Do they allow me to have a rider, if she doesn't do anything other than ride?


Most warehouses don't allow you to being a guest inside for obvious reasons. You can have her wait outside then pick her up after you fill your car with packages


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

TexasFlex's said:


> Do they allow me to have a rider, if she doesn't do anything other than ride?


Women are good for more than just lovin, cleanin, and cookin. Show her how to scan barcodes and she can scamper up the sidewalk with the boxes while you drive.


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

All good, I was wondering if they provide plastic bags for the packages though? I got a block for Monday and it looks like heavy rain


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes they should, but it's on you to ask and hunt them down, at least around here.


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Ok, thanks again


----------

